# Pigeon old or ill....



## Irishwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
There is a pigeon who visits my back garden the last few weeks, he seems to be old/ill. He is not as energetic as the other pigeons and to make matters worse he only has one leg.

I give him seeds and water and he comes close to me ,he can't seem to get a grip on the seeds alot of the time and they fall back out of his mouth,but the odd time he gets to swallow one.His beak is open a bit most of the time also and he looks tired.

Do you think he is just old? Or does he sound ill?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do catch him/her as he definitely needs intervention asap. At this point he could be suffering from canker, cocci, paratyphoid, PMV or other health issue.

Our members will help you figure it out.

Thank you for your concern.

Here is a link with help in catching the bird.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

Follow these instructions first upon catching the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Irishwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,

I will try to catch him the next time he visits, I live in Ireland so I will have to find out if the vet will treat him also


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He may be seriously starved and sick at this point, so the sooner the better, no time to lose.

Thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you can or can't find a vet, try your best to catch him anyway. Many times home remedies or over-counter medications and a safe place are all an ill pigeon needs.

A net or towel or even a box trap oftentimes can work.

Thanks for caring !


----------



## Irishwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

I will have to wait for him to come back he can fly perfectly, so hopefull he comes back soon


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

He sure looks sick to me and he don't really look old, PLEASE caught him like Treesa says and keep us updated!! Looking at the pic, looks like I can see canker at the side of the mouth, but can't say for sure. Maybe someone can see what I see?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Could be canker, whatever it is looks like he needs help real soon, you need to be proactive in catching him, here are a few ways to do it:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=500523&postcount=4

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It looks as if it might have *canker* and needs urgent treatment .

Click *here* for vets and rescue centres in Ireland.

It depends where you are, of course, but Joe Flynn in Waterford and Craig Stray in Roundwood Co Wicklow are very helpful, you could give one of them a ring.

John Hardy and his partner at the Animal Welfare Veterinary Clinic, 
40 Charlemont St, Dublin 2, Co. Dublin 01 6714303 sre both very knowledgeable about pigeons.


----------



## Irishwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

*Sad ending.*



Feefo said:


> It looks as if it might have *canker* and needs urgent treatment .
> 
> Click *here* for vets and rescue centres in Ireland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I brought him to John, unfortunately the canker progressed far down into his digestive system , and he said the best thing to do is put him to sleep by injection.
RIP to the little guy.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Irishwolf,

Pre

pare a Cardboard Box, large enough for him to turn around in plus a little more...with look-out Holes cut into the sides at about his Eye level.

Figure to drape the open top with a sheer cloth, to let light filter in.


Line the bottom with white Paper Towels.

When you catch him, set him in that....keep it at Table top height or a little higher ( not on a floor or anywhere low.)


Post images a.s.a.p. showing any poops he is making.


Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Irishwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Irishwolf,
> 
> Pre
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,
Thats exactly how I got him to the vet in a cardboard box, I had to ask for one in the local supermarket.

But sadly the vet said it would be too difficult for him to recover, so him put him to sleep.

At least the little guy won't suffer anymore though, he only had one leg also.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry about that. You saved him from a slow death by starvation and he is flying free now, bless him.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear too, and I agree with feefo.

Thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry....thanks for helping him, though.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for trying! RIP lilttle guy.


----------

